# Schefflera a vivarium plant?



## MonopolyBag (Jun 3, 2007)

Looks nice, seen it in vivariums, but doesn't look like it would fair well, would it?

Schefflera?


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

I probably wouldn't.
I just threw out a huge Schefflera that was in my living room, it looked nice, but was emitting a sap that turned the nearby window white as if someone sprayed adhesive on it...oh yeah and the carpet too...


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

Gets way too large - up to 30m according to Wikipedia. They may do well but the size is prohibitive.


----------



## MonopolyBag (Jun 3, 2007)

Yeah, they look like small trees form the research I did, but found many, including some nice ones here on the board, having and using these in there vivs.

And Evythrina are not viv plants either, right?


----------



## housevibe7 (Sep 24, 2006)

^^Nope, I have some I have been growing from seed and they are already about 6 inches tall with only 3 sets of real leaves. Also, like most trees and shrubs in the Fabaceae family (legume family) they have spines. They have pretty flowers though.


----------



## technofile (Aug 10, 2007)

Schefflera is often used as a bonsai subject, so if you are willing to keep the roots restricted (trimmed) as well as the canopy. I see no reason why it could not be used. Also there are several forms avalible some only get to bush size to begin with unlike the monsters that grow to tree hieghts.

I think they could make quite an impact in a viv if you keep them under control. In high humidity the drop tons of air roots just like ficus which could be stunning.

ttfn: Holly


----------



## MonopolyBag (Jun 3, 2007)

OK thanks. So maybe I will sue them in a viv, but I'll wait till I get a larger one.


----------



## skronkykong (Jan 1, 2007)

I added a ficus to mine and am happy with the results. Its easy to trim and is starting to grow air roots which suprised me.


----------



## SeaDuck (Nov 8, 2006)

If you go the Ficus route you should consider Ficus benjamina 'Dutch Treat'. It is a mini benjamina with a smaller leaf and would not need regular root training to remain vivarium size. Robert


----------

